# Trauma Assessment



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a bit confused on my trauma assessment.  I'm taking my test Saturday and have been studying the check list and noticed on the top it says "NOTE: Areas denoted by ** may be integrated within the sequence of the Initial Assessment".  Most of these are in the detailed physical exam (ears, Battle's signs, etc).

Does that means if I check for PERRL, Battle's signs, CSF in ear, etc during my rapid trauma assessment that I won't get credit for those if I don't repeat them later?

Also can I combine my rapid trauma assessment when I'm assessing for major bleeding during my circulation check?

Any help appreciated


----------



## gw812 (Aug 12, 2010)

As I understand it - as long as you do them and VERBALIZE them at the appropriate time you are fine. Doing more is okay as long as you do all that is required. Remember, initial assessment is looking for obvious life threats - spurting arteries and such - and you wouldn't be looking in such detail to find battle's sign or leaking csf. Inital assessment means finding and fixing ABC problems. Depending on the problem and presence/absence of a significant MOI you'll do a rapid trauma (which is just that - rapid) or a detailed physical. There's the place you'll find such things. For the test, again, as long as you do them at the appropriate time you are fine. For the experienced medics out there watching please feel free to correct/back me up on this. 
When I did my skills exams that's what did the trick - verbalize EVERYTHING. I know I did more than required in my scenario - it was an abd evisceration and I checked the bandages, vitals, and LOC at least one more time than required - but I verbalized everything as I did it, following the steps of assessment appropriate to the call. Do that, follow the steps, and be used to saying everything as you do it and you'll be good. 
And I feel your pain - I sit my NREMT in T minus 19 hours. I'm wiggin'...

Oh, and no on that second question. Check ABC's and obvious life threats - and SAY YOU ARE DOING IT - then treat'em, then verbalize your rapid trauma if appropriate depending on MOI/NOI.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Aug 16, 2010)

Might check with the instructor on that one.  I know that with my final practicals we wouldnt have been allowed to integrate and had to go in order and do the rapid exam first in order and cover only what was there in that section, move to the next section and do those things.  Our evaluators would have marked us down for it if we crossed over. 

So sounds like something yoru state, or county allows in the exam portion.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 16, 2010)

I took it saturday and it didn't seem to matter too much.  I passed it (though I was sweating bullets).  It looks like they are more concerned that you mention everything that needs to be mentioned than paticular order.  Main thing is to hold Cspine along with BSI.  Get past those and you are good to go it seems.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 20, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> I took it saturday and it didn't seem to matter too much.  I passed it (though I was sweating bullets).  It looks like they are more concerned that you mention everything that needs to be mentioned than paticular order.  Main thing is to hold Cspine along with BSI.  Get past those and you are good to go it seems.



"Remembering" c-spine on a trauma patient and BSI are enough to get you "good to go" on your trauma exam?

Geez.


----------

